

My first SaaS startup. Thoughts? - ssreeniv
http://ubiq.co

======
throwaway1979
Looks pretty decent. Some suggestions:

1) The accent on the screencast is a bit heavy. No disrespect. But I'd suggest
getting a professional voice over.

2) Don't use the word "bottom". Something about the pronunciation made me
think of something else. Edit: maybe I am being childish early in the morning.
Feel free to ignore this suggestion like all the rest :-p

3) Why are you visualizing such a tiny dataset? I had suspicions this would be
slow for a large dataset. E.g. 1K or 1K rows.

4) Why do I have to refresh the page to see new data? Why not a refresh
button.

5) Do you not offer functionality to change color, etc. of the visualizations?

6) You don't show how to connect to ones database. A lot of people disable
remote access to their DB. Will this work for them?

Some tech question:

1) I liked the drag and drop functionality. What framework are you using?

2) Are you using D3 for visualizations?

Best of luck!

~~~
ssreeniv
Thanks a lot for the feedback

1,2) Agree. I just wanted to get something out of the door :) 3) I didn't
think of it that way. Will update it. 4) You can set the dashboard to auto
refresh. The button seemed redundant as people are so used to hitting f5 or
refresh icon on their browsers 5) Working on it 6) Yes. You download a local
agent to your laptop. It can connect to your local databases. No need to
enable remote access.

Tech questions: Jquery-UI for drag & drop. D3 for visualizations.

------
ssreeniv
Ubiq simplfies analytics for MySQL(on cloud or your laptop)

Use cases: For Saas/Apps - Find out which features are used more and iterate
faster. Track conversion, retention and other metrics in real time.

For E-commerce - Find out top customers, products & categories. Create better
marketing campaigns. Perform customer segmentation & cohort analysis

